# Permesso expiration



## Yaaramlm (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello, 
For the past academic year I've been studying in Bologna. After leaving Italy, both my PdS and my visa have expired.
I've recently renewed my visa and am about to return to Italy. I'm not sure what sould be done regarding my Permesso- should I renew it or start the process anew?
Thank you for your answers,
Yaara


----------

